# Purple fuzzy flower



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

My guess would be something in the salvia family. It looks similar to the plant discussed here a few weeks ago that some say is Russian sage or Mexican sage.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Kind of looks like False Dragonhead.


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

It is Salvia leucantha.
Common Names are Mexican bush sage, Mexican sage. Nice perennial for late season color.


----------



## BigDru (Aug 4, 2009)

bees really like sage, high protien pollen and lots of it.


----------



## thelorax (Apr 20, 2009)

Walliebee said:


> It is Salvia leucantha.
> Common Names are Mexican bush sage, Mexican sage. Nice perennial for late season color.


Thanks, I'm in Zone 5 ...assuming there is a cold-hardy variety up here


----------



## thelorax (Apr 20, 2009)

Gardener at Stan Hywet said it is Salvia Blue Bedder
http://davesgarden.com/guides/pf/go/2868/


----------



## NeilV (Nov 18, 2006)

Looks like Mexican bush sage to me. Bees love that stuff.


----------

